# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новый зимний диск "Малыши у ёлочки" Евтодьевой Аллы

## aichka

*"Малыши у ёлочки" Евтодьевой Аллы*
*
Новый диск танцев и песен для малышей на новогоднем празднике, это 8-ой мой зимний диск.
Остальные зимние диски можно посмотреть и послушать здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138227 

В этом диске вы найдете танцы, как для мальчиков: гномы, снеговики, Петрушки, зайчики, мишки, так и для девочек: куколки, хлопушки, ёлочки, снежинки. Все они едут на праздник на новогоднем поезде, танцуют и смеются под общие танцы у красавицы- ёлочки.*



*
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость  диска / плюсы, минусы, ноты/- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903   

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> "Малыши у ёлочки" Евтодьевой Аллы


*Какая прелесть!Аллочка, дорогая, поздравляю с выходом очередного диска! Это уже 8-ой! ОГО!!! Здорово! 
Прослушала краткий обзор - чудесный сборник! Понятные для малышей слова и задорный ритм музыки создают прекрасное новогоднее настроение! 
Ты молодчина! Каждый раз поражаюсь, откуда у тебя берётся столько фантазии и воображения?! Казалось бы, оно должно уже иссякнуть, не может же человек столько сочинять! Но нет! Такое ощущение, что наоборот с каждым годом ты оттачиваешь своё мастерство и твои песни становятся всё лучше и интересней! Так держать! Дальнейших тебе успехов и благодарных почитателей твоего таланта!*

----------

aichka (07.02.2021), Vitolda (09.02.2021)

----------


## lar17110

Алла, благодарю Вас за талантливые, при этом очень близкие и легкие для восприятия шедевры! Творческих Вам успехов!!!

----------

aichka (13.12.2021), skripka666 (24.12.2021)

----------

